# Is this columnaris?!



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I hope I'm imagining things, but it looks like 2 or 3 of my zebra danios have white spot on edge of the lip. I tried to take a few pictures but I'm not very good at that:

































If it is I have to treat the whole tank, my otos are in the QT, but what can I do with my snail? package of meds (tetra fungus guard) says ok for plants, not for snails-would snail be ok in an unheated/unfiltered fishbowl for a short time if I changed the water daily? that's the only other container I have

I think I might need stronger meds or anti-bacterial? but we have snowstorm and I can't get to the store until day after tomorrow probably.

This is *not* a good week for me with the fishes


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't panic. If it IS cottonmouth, the fish are probably already half dead by now, so you would know. This doesn't looks bad.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok. Thanks for the reassurance. It does not really look fuzzy. I freaked momentarily because had that in my other tank before, worried I had spread it over. But yeah, the fish all look fine- active, eating. Maybe just the way light bounces off their lip?


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I know one of my female pearl danios has had a large-ish bump on her lower lip for probably 3 years now. Other than that, though, she seems the healthiest, most active of the 3.


----------

